# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 20.02 Released [28/01/2019]

## mohamed73

*Buy for one Year and Get One Year Free Offer is Continue Till 31st January* *Only 4 days Left*   *What is New ?*  * Fixed Samsung FRP issue**Fixed and Improved Samsung Flasher**Improved Qualcomm Protocol Speed**Improved Xiaomi Mi Reset Method**Added Disable MI Account by ADB method**Read Pattern in EDL Mode is Improved**Firmware Backup is Improved and is Compatible with QFil**Qualcomm Flasher is Improved and Fixed**Zte Flasher is Improved and Fixed**Loader Sending failed for some devices is fixed**Qualcomm IMEI Methods are Improved and fixed**Asus Models IMEI Repair Method is Improved.*    

> A001 (ZenFone 3 Ultra ZU680KL)
> A002 (ZenFone AR ZS571KL)
> A006 (ZenFone V V520KL)
> A007 (ZenFone Live ZB501KL)
> A009 (ZenFone V Live V500KL)
> P024 (ZenPad 8.0 Z380KL)
> Z01RD (ZenFone 5Z ZS620KL) 
> Z01QD (ROG ZS600KL) 
> X007D (ZenFone Go ZB552KL)
> ...

   *More Improvements will be done in Upcoming Updates*  *We apologize for bugs at the previous update, Thank you All our users*    *WARNING : IMEI                  Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair  is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written  in    Phone       Back .                   We are not responsible for any Problem caused by    mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for    any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.*     * D o w n l o a d L i n k*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

